# physician formula make up (  Magic Mosaic® Multi-Colored Custom Blush),



## marouz (Aug 6, 2012)

plz i wanna see the colors of the blusher on skin , and also for cashmere wear ultra smoothing bronzer also the color onb skin


  	thank u


----------

